# Tubing ares?



## BVANWHY (Sep 24, 2009)

I recently purchased a new to me 19' Caravelle bow rider. Im definitely not going to be pulling anybody right now but in a month or 2 I will be. I am looking for a good area to pull people behind my boat that is safe and clean water. Any advice would be appreciated!!!


----------



## Murphy's Law (Sep 27, 2007)

Blackwater river has some good spots. But I wouldn't pull the kids in the main river on summer weekends. Just gets way to much traffic.

Sent from my HTC EVO 4G using Forum Runner


----------



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

up in the rivers.


----------



## BananaTom (Feb 16, 2008)

Grand Lagoon is where I did so. You can beach-up on the south side, which is "Johnson Beach non accessable by car area", and set up your family with chairs and umbrellas, then pull the tubers right north of the beach area. That way, the ones onshore can watch, if they want to. 

Then swap out riders. That way you can fill up the boat with passengers, and then swap them out. When everyone is tried, pull on the beach, and relax.

Watch for the shallow areas which are not hard to see.


----------



## feelin' wright (Oct 7, 2007)

BananaTom said:


> Grand Lagoon is where I did so. You can beach-up on the south side, which is "Johnson Beach non accessable by car area", and set up your family with chairs and umbrellas, then pull the tubers right north of the beach area. That way, the ones onshore can watch, if they want to.
> 
> Then swap out riders. That way you can fill up the boat with passengers, and then swap them out. When everyone is tried, pull on the beach, and relax.
> 
> Watch for the shallow areas which are not hard to see.


x2 it is a perfect place for pulling tubes. 

Also if you are in pensacola there is some good places in the sound on the beach side. Nice clean water and plenty or room to move around in.


----------



## BVANWHY (Sep 24, 2009)

yea im in pensacola. been launching off 17th st and sometimes sherman cove when i wanna to beach. grand lagoon...never been there. whats the best ramp to launch from to get there?


----------



## SouthAlabamaSlayer (Oct 13, 2011)

If you ever make it over to Gulf Shores, Little Lagoon and Lake Shelby are perfect.


----------

